# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Fiori

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 28-12-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 16-12-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te komentuara

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 1" (postuar 18-06-2002 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2517

Titulli: "Per cfare filmi behet fjale?" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga bjondina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14560

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne Greqi" (postuar 15-06-2002 nga edi72)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2395

Titulli: "Për studentët në Londër dhe Angli" (postuar 26-04-2002 nga London_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=481

Titulli: "Si vjen bashkimi kombëtar?" (postuar 22-04-2002 nga Anton)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=241

Titulli: "365 edhe një" (postuar 25-01-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11495

Titulli: "Korcare! Eja mblidhuni ketu, ketu!" (postuar 21-08-2002 nga loznjare86)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4864

Titulli: "Dosja e krimit politik ne Kosove" (postuar 28-10-2002 nga kosovar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7506

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzike e Zgjedhur&quot; (Origjinali)" (postuar 22-02-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12938

Titulli: "Akuza ndaj kryebashkiakut Rama" (postuar 08-01-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10734

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 2" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14508

Titulli: "Klasa e IV-ta C &quot;Raqi Qirinxhi,&quot; Korçë!" (postuar 21-06-2002 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2638

Titulli: "Forca Gjermania" (postuar 27-06-2002 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2832

Titulli: "Iraku ne qender te vemendjes se Opinionit Boteror." (postuar 23-01-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11371

Titulli: "Fiks Fare I" (postuar 07-02-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12104

Titulli: "Mrekullitë natyrore shqiptare." (postuar 29-04-2002 nga Orion_DYRRAHU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=636

Titulli: "Kurani, Luftenxites Apo Fe E Paqes!?" (postuar 07-05-2002 nga Jesushaus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1082

Titulli: "Ç'mendoni mbi akademik Rrexhep Qosja" (postuar 28-08-2002 nga kosovar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5075

Titulli: "Sofra TIRONCE 2" (postuar 02-05-2003 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16816

Titulli: "Batuta nga filma shqiptare" (postuar 21-05-2003 nga Ihti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17886


Temat me te komentuara

Titulli: "Forza Azzuri !" (postuar 25-05-2002 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1735

Titulli: "Ish anetare te UCK-se, perfshire Fatmir Limaj, te kerkuar nga Gjykata e Hages" (postuar 18-02-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12679

Titulli: "Darvinizmi" (postuar 20-09-2002 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5922

Titulli: "Beratasit" (postuar 29-06-2002 nga KACAKU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2904

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet perseriten ne 28 dhjetor ne Tirane" (postuar 16-07-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21013

Titulli: "Konflikti Izrael - Palestine...." (postuar 22-04-2002 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=237

Titulli: "Kongresi: Mbeshtetesit e Metes ngelen jashte KPD socialiste" (postuar 08-05-2002 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1168

Titulli: "Greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga Shqipja" (postuar 21-08-2002 nga KinG_MousE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4847

Titulli: "Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Nano" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15428

Titulli: "Opinionet tuaja per Tiranen dhe tiranasit." (postuar 18-12-2002 nga toni-ardit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9927

Titulli: "Ditari i ndienjave" (postuar 17-12-2002 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9880

Titulli: "Klubi i Interistave" (postuar 05-01-2003 nga Stargate1821)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10587

Titulli: "Klubi I Tironcave" (postuar 10-11-2002 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=8070

Titulli: "Aktivitete, organizime, ne Gjermani" (postuar 07-02-2003 nga CyniCal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12087

Titulli: "Korcare ejani te qajme hallet dhe gezimet ketu!" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga topolina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14190

Titulli: "Himare: Votimet perfundojne, arrestimet fillojne" (postuar 14-09-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23779

Titulli: "Forca Brazil" (postuar 26-05-2002 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1796

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në Itali" (postuar 14-05-2002 nga klajd)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1407

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzike e Zgjedhur&quot; (vazhdim #1) Borshi Sarandes" (postuar 24-04-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16406

Titulli: "Kenge qe te ngelen ne mendje" (postuar 06-11-2002 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7913


Temat me te komentuara

Titulli: "Unë jam Debi" (postuar me 19-05-2003 nga Debile)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17750

Titulli: "Largimi i Janullatosit" (postuar me 19-12-2002 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9975

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzike e Zgjedhur&quot; (vazhdim #2) Kepi Rodonit" (postuar me 21-05-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17917

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 3" (postuar me 04-09-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23317

Titulli: "Elbason Elbason atje ku e bona qefin tamon" (postuar me 29-06-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20123

Titulli: "Tomorri" (postuar me 02-05-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16801

Titulli: "Kenga qe po degjoj ne kete moment" (postuar me 18-10-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25458

Titulli: "Heavy Metal" (postuar me 14-07-2002 nga Firewall1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=3425

Titulli: "Azem Hajdari, Hero?" (postuar me 07-09-2002 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5418

Titulli: "Te lozim pak !!!" (postuar me 26-02-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13244

Titulli: "Jetë dite dhe nate" (postuar me 11-10-2002 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6772

Titulli: "A duhet te largohet EDI RAMA" (postuar me 15-10-2002 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6965

Titulli: "Kombetarja Shqiptare" (postuar me 23-04-2002 nga briiigi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=293

Titulli: "Kush e gjen??" (postuar me 13-02-2003 nga Flava)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12483

Titulli: "S'u mbaruan batutat?" (postuar me 05-06-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26385

Titulli: "Fotografi nga Formula_1" (postuar me 06-05-2002 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6349

Titulli: "Ditari i Ndienjave" (postuar me 24-04-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16357

Titulli: "Të dua, ti s'e kupton" (postuar me 18-12-2002 nga ^Pretty_Girl^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9963

Titulli: "Aktivitete, organizime, ne Angli" (postuar me 29-01-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11696

Titulli: "Marrdhëniet Izraelo-Palestineze hyjnë në një erë të re." (postuar me 23-04-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16319


Temat me te komentuara

Titulli: "Ja ku erdha dhe une" (postuar 27-03-2003 nga LORUSHJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14820

Titulli: "Na Tregoni Dicka Nga Bota E Femres" (postuar 20-06-2002 nga TIRONSIII)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2608

Titulli: "Goca, a ua dini vlerën meshkujve shqiptarë?" (postuar 18-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22473

Titulli: "Ja kush e varros pavaresine e Kosoves dhe demton Shqiperine" (postuar 16-01-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11039

Titulli: "Na shkruani fierake dhe elbasanllinj" (postuar 20-09-2003 nga Fieraku_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24107

Titulli: "Cili është filmi më i fundit që keni parë?" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18914

Titulli: "Klubi I Juventinave" (postuar 14-08-2002 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4635

Titulli: "A i dini këto për Izraelin?" (postuar 15-08-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22359

Titulli: "Pranë oxhakut rri Hasani, pi duhan dhe mendon..." (postuar 01-06-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18549

Titulli: "Fiks Fare II(Vazhdim)" (postuar 26-08-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22838

Titulli: "Shpetimi." (postuar 28-10-2002 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7529

Titulli: "Retrospektive dhe nostalgji" (postuar 20-06-2002 nga Orion_DYRRAHU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2591

Titulli: "Kenga që po dëgjoni në keto momente" (postuar 28-11-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27405

Titulli: "Na tradhëtoi apo e tradhëtuam Mirela Manjanin?!" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23217

Titulli: "Cila është gazeta më e dashur për ju?" (postuar 14-07-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20906

Titulli: "Fotografi për të qeshur" (postuar 28-04-2003 nga kledi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16590

Titulli: "Do tu pelqente te jetonit ne nje shtet islamik?" (postuar 21-10-2002 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7255

Titulli: "Kullat ranë po ne qëndrojmë!" (postuar 14-08-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22314

Titulli: "Kur e keni ditelindjen?" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14523

Titulli: "Mbi politikën e jashtme të SH.B.A.-së" (postuar 21-01-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11286


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Fiton Schumacher apo Ferrari?
 o 'Merite e Schumacher' (0 vota)
 o 'Merite e Ferrarit' (0 vota)
 o 'Merite e bashkepunimit' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28916

Sondazh: Ku do ta prisni vitin e ri 2004
 o 'ne shtepi' (2 vota)
 o 'ne hotel' (1 vota)
 o 'ne qytet' (0 vota)
 o 'me shoqeri' (0 vota)
 o 'ku te jete' (0 vota)
 o 'jashte shtetit' (0 vota)
 o 'me shoke' (0 vota)
 o 'me shoqe' (0 vota)
 o 'diknd special' (0 vota)
 o 'skam vendosur' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28848

Sondazh: A duhet Shqiperia te kete dy Miss-e (Albani edhe Shqiperia)?
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28817

Sondazh: Tema juaj vajza
 o 'sytë' (1 vota)
 o 'gjatësia' (0 vota)
 o 'flokët' (0 vota)
 o 'intelekti' (1 vota)
 o 'veshja' (2 vota)
 o 'sjellja' (2 vota)
 o 'buzëqeshja' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28790

Sondazh: Cili nga keto qytete  ka nxjerr me shume intelektual !
 o 'Kosova' (1 vota)
 o 'Maqedonia' (0 vota)
 o 'Tirana' (1 vota)
 o 'Durresi' (0 vota)
 o 'Shkodra' (5 vota)
 o 'Elbasani' (1 vota)
 o 'Korca' (2 vota)
 o 'Kruja' (2 vota)
 o 'Rreshen' (1 vota)
 o 'Burreli' (0 vota)
 o 'Kukesi' (1 vota)
 o 'Puka' (0 vota)
 o 'Vlora' (4 vota)
 o 'Tropoja' (2 vota)
 o 'Lezha' (0 vota)
 o 'Pogradeci' (0 vota)
 o 'Lushnja' (0 vota)
 o 'Berati' (1 vota)
 o 'Diber' (1 vota)
 o 'Fieri' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjirokaster' (2 vota)
 o 'Sarande' (0 vota)
 o 'Tepelena' (0 vota)
 o 'Librazhdi' (0 vota)
 o 'Skrapari' (0 vota)
 o 'Permet' (0 vota)
 o 'Kavaja' (1 vota)
 o 'Cerrik' (0 vota)
 o 'Kolonja' (1 vota)
 o 'Te tjera  qytete mund te votoni ketu.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28578

Sondazh: A mund ti mbani sekretet?
 o 'po' (5 vota)
 o 'jo' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28444

Sondazh: I ngjani me shume Mamit apo Babit?
 o 'Mamit' (8 vota)
 o 'Babit' (7 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28443

Sondazh: Keni kafshe shtepiake?
 o 'po' (7 vota)
 o 'jo' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28442

Sondazh: I keni thene dikujt "c'kemi?" ....
 o 'po' (6 vota)
 o 'jo' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28439

Sondazh: A mendoni qe Integrimi ne Europe..........
 o 'eshte detyre e Mbare Shqiptarise?' (0 vota)
 o 'eshte Detyrim Historik i Kesaj Qeverie?' (1 vota)
 o 'i Duhet te Angazhohet edhe Diaspora jone?' (0 vota)
 o 'duhet te Krijohet Lobingu Mbare- Kombetar?' (0 vota)
 o 'te krijohen Aleanca me Shtet Mike te Shqiperise?' (0 vota)
 o 'te behet Shqiperia Propagande-Imazhi ne Bote?' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk kam ndonje mendim!' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28427

Sondazh: Cila është dita juaj më e keqe e javës,dhe pse?
 o 'E HENE' (6 vota)
 o 'E MARTE' (0 vota)
 o 'E MERKURE' (1 vota)
 o 'E ENJTE' (0 vota)
 o 'E PREMTE' (0 vota)
 o 'E SHTUNE' (1 vota)
 o 'E DIELE' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28371

Sondazh: Kjo është tema juaj:
 o 'inteligent' (2 vota)
 o 'i qetë' (2 vota)
 o 'impulsiv' (0 vota)
 o 'nevrik me raste' (2 vota)
 o 'liberal' (1 vota)
 o 'ironik' (2 vota)
 o 'mister' (2 vota)
 o 'kompleks' (3 vota)
 o 'perfect' (0 vota)
 o 'romantik' (2 vota)
 o 'liberal' (1 vota)
 o 'gënjeshtar' (0 vota)
 o 'tepër i shoqërueshëm' (1 vota)
 o 'të gjitha këto' (2 vota)
 o 'asnjë nga këto' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28370

Sondazh: CILA  SKUADER  ESHTE  E  FAVORIZUAR  NGA  ARBITRAT NE  ITALI ?
 o 'ROMA' (2 vota)
 o 'MILAN' (3 vota)
 o 'JUVENTUS' (11 vota)
 o 'INTER' (2 vota)
 o 'LAZIO' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28324

Sondazh: Ke nuk do respektonit nga MOD dhe STAFI i Albasoulit??
 o 'Drini ne LA' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjallica' (0 vota)
 o 'Mina' (0 vota)
 o 'Ekzekutuesja' (0 vota)
 o 'Henri' (0 vota)
 o 'Armandovranari' (0 vota)
 o 'Albo' (0 vota)
 o 'Fiori' (0 vota)
 o 'ASDielli' (2 vota)
 o 'Alma' (0 vota)
 o 'Shigjeta' (0 vota)
 o 'Redi' (1 vota)
 o 'Enri' (1 vota)
 o 'Vazelos' (0 vota)
 o 'Di68' (0 vota)
 o 'Edspace' (0 vota)
 o 'Toro' (0 vota)
 o 'Orku' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjerin' (2 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28251

Sondazh: Te shikojme Votat!!
 o 'plotësisht' (4 vota)
 o 'pak po' (6 vota)
 o 'jam kurreshtar' (2 vota)
 o 'nuk besoj' (5 vota)
 o 'nuk më intereson fare' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28114

Sondazh: Po sikur te ishim sa kinezet me popullsi,qdo te kishte ndodhur me ne
 o 'Do ishim me te dashur per njeri tjetrin' (8 vota)
 o 'Apo do ishim edhe me te ashper ndaj njeri tjetrit' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28034

Sondazh: Do te zgjidhnit familjen apo dashurine?
 o 'Familjen' (8 vota)
 o 'Dashurine' (5 vota)
 o 'Se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27928

Sondazh: Sa orë në javë shpenzoni para kompjuterit?
 o '1 - 7' (3 vota)
 o '8 - 14' (5 vota)
 o '15 - 21' (2 vota)
 o '22 - 28' (0 vota)
 o '29 - 35' (1 vota)
 o '36 +' (14 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27913

Sondazh: Kush eshte me i kooruptuari
 o 'Abdyrahman Aliti' (0 vota)
 o 'Menduh ThaÇi' (1 vota)
 o 'Arber Xhaferi' (0 vota)
 o 'Iljaz halimi' (0 vota)
 o 'Abdylmenaf bexheti' (0 vota)
 o 'Ali ahmeti' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27850

Sondazh: Cili nga keta aktore u pelqen me shume?
 o 'Naim Frasheri' (0 vota)
 o 'Reshat Arbana' (2 vota)
 o 'Ndrek Luca' (1 vota)
 o 'Yllka MUJA' (0 vota)
 o 'Elvira Diamanti' (1 vota)
 o 'Kadri Roshi' (6 vota)
 o 'Luiza Xhuvani' (1 vota)
 o 'Rikard Ljarja' (0 vota)
 o 'Robert Ndrenika' (1 vota)
 o 'Sander Prosi' (3 vota)
 o 'Albert Verria' (0 vota)
 o 'Tinka Kurti' (1 vota)
 o 'Roza Anagnosti' (0 vota)
 o 'Margarita Xhepa' (0 vota)
 o 'Violeta Manushi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ndricim Xhepa' (0 vota)
 o 'Drita Pelingu' (0 vota)
 o 'Sulejman Pitarka' (0 vota)
 o 'Bujar Lako' (0 vota)
 o 'Pavlina Mani' (0 vota)
 o 'Llazi Serbo' (0 vota)
 o 'Mevlan Shanaj' (0 vota)
 o 'Marie Logoreci' (0 vota)
 o 'Timo Flloko' (1 vota)
 o 'Pandi Raidhi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rajmonda Bulku' (0 vota)
 o 'Marjeta Ljarja' (0 vota)
 o 'Xhevdet Ferri' (0 vota)
 o 'Te Tjere' (4 vota)
 o 'Roland Trebicka' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=27773


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qe te mbyllni abonimin tek buletini javor klikoni:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...on=editoptions
dhe ndryshoni "Deshiron te marresh me email buletinin javor te forumit?" nga Po ne Jo.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stafi i Forumit.}

----------

